# Outside Cook Area/Stove



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi All,

We love the built in stove cook area, but for the past year I've been fighting hard to get it level, when the trailer is "level". Seems like whenever I get everything setup, my wife wants me to "level" the trailer to her taste, regardless of what the bubbles say.

Anyway, that poses a problem for keeping the outside stove level, since it is directly tied to the trailer. This can be dangerous if you're cooking bacon, or similar pork products, and all the grease wants to go to one end of the pan. To correct this, I simpy cut each support wire and installed a miniature turnbuckle (picked them up at Tractor Supply for $2-3). Now, I can adjust front/back, and left/right level no matter what the condition of the trailer. Simple, cheap, and effective.

I'll get some pictures on our next trip and post them here.

v/r

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim sounds like good idea, I'd love to see a photo of the setup and the turnbuckle too.

I use a 3' carpenters level placed on the floor to determine level... no arguments allowed from my wife


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

Jim, That does sound like a good idea. I'd like to see photos, too.

Y-Guy, That sounds like a fantastic modification, exactly how do you install that one, and where did you get the parts???? Of course I.m talking about the "... no arguments allowed from my wife " modification. Every time that I've tried this one, I've run into BIG trouble. Even when it seemed to work, there were problems that showed up later.









lol,

Gary


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

"... no arguments allowed from my wife " modification...

Man, I need one of those too !









It starts with what to pack, where to put it, when to leave, and continues with "You're driving too fast" "You're driving too slow", "Don't get so close to those trucks", "Why are we going this way, the map (which is upside down in her hands) doesn't say that" and continues when we arrive and start backing into the spot with "go left.. NO, not that left !", "We should be closer to this side", "Why do we need boards under the tires?", and of course "What's taking so long out there? We're hungry", "The kids are driving me nuts!", etc...


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Ymryl:
You don't want to rile the ladies on the group! You fellas surely don't want any list from us, do you??


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

JimMcCombe said:


> To correct this, I simpy cut each support wire and installed a miniature turnbuckle


That's a pretty slick idea.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yea I like that idea as well, sometimes simple is better. As far as the other Mod I will not touch that one, it is a no win situation, go with the flow. Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jim...I think you should work for KEYSTONE. I love when people come up with solutions to problems like that! Great idea!









Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

> Hey, Ymryl:
> You don't want to rile the ladies on the group! You fellas surely don't want any list from us, do you??












No no, no need for any lists, with my wife being 6-1/2 months pregnant, her complaining is my own fault...


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

I'll try to get some pictures before the weekend. I'm with you NDJollyMon, sometimes simple is better.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Ahhhh YMRYL, pregnant or not, its always going to be your fault! The sooner you accept that the sooner you can join the rest of us!! Hahaha

Steve


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Finally got some images and more importantly--figured out how to post them!

Outside Cooktop Modification Pictures


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim thanks for the photos, I really like that mod. How did you crimp the wire? Any special tool needed for that? I may need to head down to Ranch & Home to look for parts tonight.

*Update* I picked up the parts at Lowe's tonight, I think I have a flat bubble level that I can mount someplace on the counter too... let the modding begin.


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Ymryl said:


> "... no arguments allowed from my wife " modification...
> 
> Man, I need one of those too !
> 
> ...


This is so TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Just did this mod today, thanks for the great idea. Was able to pick up all the parts at lowes, they were 2- 3/16 turnbuckles and 4- 3/32" crimp-on cable connecters as long as you have a electrical crimping tool nothing else is needed. Great idea thanks again







, Kirk

PS; a little hint, turn the screws on the turn buckle so they are 1/2 way out then level the shelf while crimping the cables.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim this is one great mod you came up with, my wife liked it too!










It was easy and cheap too! I followed

I used two 5 1/2" 3/16" turnbuckles from Lowe's @ $1.96 each and two 1/16" ferrules @ .78 each for a total mod expense of $5.95!

You get the


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Y-Guy,

Glad it worked out for you. Sorry I didn't get an answer out sooner on your question about needing any "special tools", but as you found out, a simple set of electrical crimps does the trick.

Good advice about having the buckles half open and leveling the cook area. I did exactly the same, but forgot to mention. This gives you lots of flexibility in adjusting up or down.

We use a large, flat griddle that covers both burners. This is great for cooking bacon, sausage, pancakes, etc. With those food, having a level cooktop is essential.

Congratulations on making a trip to a Home Improvement Store and not spending more than $100!!!

Jim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y-Guy, Jim,

Just made this Mod myself lastnight. Our Lowe's only had the stainless steel turnbuckles for $1.99 each.

This was easy to build and was a great idea Jim.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

JimMcCombe said:


> Congratulations on making a trip to a Home Improvement Store and not spending more than $100!!!


This was a win-win mod! Didn't spend much and made my wife very happy too!


----------

